
Déraciné Is a Return to from Software's Pre-Dark Souls Roots - evo_9
https://uploadvr.com/deracine-is-a-return-to-from-softwares-pre-dark-souls-roots/
======
eesmith
The headline is confusing because "From Software" is a Japanese video game
development company. The headline mistakenly used "from Software".

"Dark Souls" is one of their RPGs.

I did not know any of this, and thought it was something about the soulful
root of software in general, which didn't make sense but sounded potentially
interesting in a socio-historical way.

